# Telegraph Point 28th April, Mid North Coast



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Am going to hit Telegraph Point on Saturday if anyone is interested in joining me.

Dan


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Dan,

Id be keen, though i dont finish work till about 2pm :roll: ...and ill be going for a paddle sunday, just havnt decided yet. Taree has its annual ABT this weekend, so i wont be hanging around here with them crazy stinkboats in the drink :!:


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

T-curve said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Id be keen, though i dont finish work till about 2pm :roll: ...and ill be going for a paddle sunday, just havnt decided yet. Taree has its annual ABT this weekend, so i wont be hanging around here with them crazy stinkboats in the drink :!:


Ahh right, let me know where you are going to be heading on Sunday then, I might be able to get out then as well


----------

